# Have we hit parity on Autopilot 2?!



## ng0 (Apr 11, 2017)

So I saw this article just now and it got me excited about the quality of Autopilot 2!

https://electrek.co/2018/03/16/tesla-autopilot-update-first-drive-videos/

According to the article, there's some claims that Autopilot 2 may have hit parity with Autopilot 1. For years, Autopilot 2 has been lagging behind, but I'm really happy to see that they've finally caught up!

Any thoughts? Personal experiences?


----------



## KarenRei (Jul 27, 2017)

The big news is that they've gotten the new neural net working. They were previously bottlenecked by computing capability limitations and had to rewrite the neural net core to be able to operate faster on the hardware.

My expectations now are that it won't be as long between major updates.


----------



## Joaquin (Jan 15, 2018)

KarenRei said:


> it won't be as long between major updates.


We want to believe 
Great news anyway!


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Interesting illustration of EAP 2 progress... albeit in a Model X...

https://www.teslarati.com/tesla-model-x-autopilot-2-0-bridge-video/


----------



## ng0 (Apr 11, 2017)

Michael Russo said:


> Interesting illustration of EAP 2 progress... albeit in a Model X...
> 
> https://www.teslarati.com/tesla-model-x-autopilot-2-0-bridge-video/


Can't wait to try it on the Coronado Bridge here in San Diego!


----------



## Joaquin (Jan 15, 2018)

ng0 said:


> Can't wait to try it on the Coronado Bridge here in San Diego!


Video or it didn't happen


----------



## ng0 (Apr 11, 2017)

Joaquin said:


> Video or it didn't happen


I assure you, I'll be taking videos of all kinds of autopilot drives around San Diego when I get my model 3


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

Has this update enabled any additional hardware? It is my understanding that autopilot has been running on one camera, the RADAR, and sensors since the split with Mobileye. Perhaps this improvement is at least partially due to enabling more of the 8 available cameras on the car?

Dan


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Dan Detweiler said:


> It is my understanding that autopilot has been running on one camera


*Two* cameras since the end of March 2017:
https://electrek.co/2017/03/30/tesla-autopilot-2-0-camera-8-1-update/


----------



## ng0 (Apr 11, 2017)

Dan Detweiler said:


> Has this update enabled any additional hardware? It is my understanding that autopilot has been running on one camera, the RADAR, and sensors since the split with Mobileye. Perhaps this improvement is at least partially due to enabling more of the 8 available cameras on the car?
> 
> Dan


I'm hearing some reports that the side cameras were enabled (unconfirmed as far as I know) but most importantly the neural net is what's powering the new features


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

garsh said:


> *Two* cameras since the end of March 2017:
> https://electrek.co/2017/03/30/tesla-autopilot-2-0-camera-8-1-update/


Thank you...I stand corrected.

Dan


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

ng0 said:


> Can't wait to try it on the Coronado Bridge here in San Diego!


Here is the last guy that tried that:


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I just watched this video:






It seems obvious to me that his testing has one huge flaw. When he covers up the rear camera, take a look at the rear camera view shown on the LCD.

THE TAPE IS PARTIALLY TRANSLUCENT!!!!!! The cameras can still see *something* with that tape on them (1m20s).

There aren't enough :eyerolls: to convey what I'm feeling towards this video.


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

garsh said:


> I just watched this video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny, I kind of find myself asking "why" when I see these types of videos. I really don't care *HOW* it works nearly as much as *IF* it works. That's just me being my normal non curious self I guess. I bow to the "inquiring minds want to know" crowd. LOL!

Dan


----------



## KarenRei (Jul 27, 2017)

One thing about neural nets (and genetic algorithms as well) is that they love to "cheat"; if they can find any loophole to exploit to accomplish their task (for example, translucent tape), they'll take it 

One of my favourites is relatively recent; they had been training a combination neural net+genetic algorithm to play the old Atari game Q*Bert. But the neural net found a bug in the game which - for seemingly inexplicable reasons - allows it to stay on level 1 after it's won the level and keep racking up points. It basically broke Q*Bert in a way that no human has discovered for the several decades of the game's existence.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

KarenRei said:


> One thing about neural nets (and genetic algorithms as well) is that they love to "cheat"; if they can find any loophole to exploit to accomplish their task (for example, translucent tape), they'll take it


Think about training the neural net given all various inputs:

dirty cameras
nighttime
driving during dusk/twilight
driving on blacktop w. white lines
driving on light concrete w. black lines.
The neural net has probably learned to look for the "outlines", or "transitions" to determine where the lines are. It can't rely on the brightness or even the color of road lines. If it can still see the transition - even if it now appears to be a difference between "light pink" and "slightly lighter pink" due to the tape - it can still make use of it. So this didn't "block" the cameras. It just made it a little harder for the cameras to "see".


----------

